# Wasserkühlung undicht



## Flo0110 (31. August 2015)

*Wasserkühlung undicht*

guten abend an alle.
meine wk besteht aus ner aquaero 5lt, 3x180radiator, laing ddc 1t+, kühler auf cpu und gpu.ich hab irgendwie ein probl. hab jetzt den 2 agb drin(Phobya Balancer 150) und das problem an der sache ist, das der agb mal wieder undicht ist. kann es sein das ich ein überdruckventiel brauch, da sich ja das wasser bei wärme ausdehnt. System: Intel i7-2600k, gf 470gtx. Hat jemand ne ahnung, oder sind die phobya agb einfach nur schlecht???
vielen dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Der Druckunterschied wenn sich das Wasser erwärmt ist vernachlässigbar klein (das sind nur wenige Millibar), es sei denn du füllst den AGB bis kaum noch/keine Luft mehr drin ist (je weniger Luft im AGB sich komprimieren lässt desto größer wird der Druckanstieg sein da der Volumenanstieg des ausdehnenden Wassers gleich ist, wenn keine Luft da ist platzt/reißt der AGB sofort).

Ein Überdruckventil kann dir bei richtiger Befüllung der WaKü also nicht helfen. Dass die AGBs generell schlecht wären kann man eigentlich auch nicht sagen - wenn es wirklich so ist dass dir der AGB 2x undicht geworden ist ohne dass ein Fehler beim Bau der WaKü gemacht wurde ist das wahrscheinlich einfach großes Pech.


----------



## Flo0110 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Druckunterschied wenn sich das Wasser erwärmt ist vernachlässigbar klein (das sind nur wenige Millibar), es sei denn du füllst den AGB bis kaum noch/keine Luft mehr drin ist (je weniger Luft im AGB sich komprimieren lässt desto größer wird der Druckanstieg sein da der Volumenanstieg des ausdehnenden Wassers gleich ist, wenn keine Luft da ist platzt/reißt der AGB sofort).
> 
> Ein Überdruckventil kann dir bei richtiger Befüllung der WaKü also nicht helfen. Dass die AGBs generell schlecht wären kann man eigentlich auch nicht sagen - wenn es wirklich so ist dass dir der AGB 2x undicht geworden ist ohne dass ein Fehler beim Bau der WaKü gemacht wurde ist das wahrscheinlich einfach großes Pech.



hallo, nen schönen abend. also der agb ist liegend verbaut und ich hab ihn jeweils auf ungefähr 3/4 befüllt. die kühlflüssigkeit tritt immer (egal  beim 1. oder 2.) über die schraubwindung vom deckel und der acrylwand aus. aber was kann man den beim bauen falsch machen(außer eben zu voll befüllt). man baut ihn liegend oder stehend ein , verschlaucht und gut,.... ODER?


----------



## HisN (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Du kannst den O-Ring, der da die Dichtung macht, beiseite gedrückt oder beschädigt haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Eine Befüllung auf 3/4 ist in Ordnung. Der zusätzliche Druck bei erwärmendem Wasser damit nicht das Problem.
Zunächst dachte ich wenn das Wasser immer an der Oberseite austritt, dass der AGB nicht für liegenden Betrieb gedacht ist, aber laut Hersteller ist er das sehr wohl musste ich beim nachsehen feststellen.

In dem Falle würde ich wenns schon bei mehreren die gleiche Stelle war tatsächlich davon ausgehen dass das Ding hier einfach minderwertig ist am Verschluss. Oder du hast versehentlich den Dichtungsring verschoben.

Blieben 3 Möglichkeiten wenns wirklich am AGB liegt:

1.) Den AGB senkrecht verbauen so dass die undichte Stelle nur Luft rein und rauslässt was bei den winzigen Mengen kein Problem ist.
2.) Einen anderen AGB verwenden
3.) Den AGB an der Stelle manuell abdichten (etwa per Sekunden- oder Heißkleber je nachdem was der Kuststoff verträgt), in dem Falle wäre das aber zwingend die letzte Beüllung der WaKü gewesen... für häufige Umbauer unbrauchbar.


----------



## kC0pter (1. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Hast du dir mal die Tülle angesehen, die du an der Öffnung angebracht hast?
Vielleicht kann es sein, dass bei der Produktion der Tülle gar kein Dichtungsring eingesetzt wurde.
Das Problem hatte ich schon zwei mal. Das letzte mal sogar erst vor 2 Tagen.


----------



## Flo0110 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Tülle angesehen, die du an der Öffnung angebracht hast?
> Vielleicht kann es sein, dass bei der Produktion der Tülle gar kein Dichtungsring eingesetzt wurde.
> Das Problem hatte ich schon zwei mal. Das letzte mal sogar erst vor 2 Tagen.



hallo, wo meinst du? bei mir tritt die flüssigkeit über das gewinde, welches den boden und die acrylhülle verbindet(also ab durch die schraubung). alle schlauchverbindung sind dicht


----------



## kC0pter (1. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Den Dichtungsring, der auf dem Bild hier schwarz ist, mein ich.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo0110 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

ne , ich meine hier


----------



## HisN (1. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

Der Deckel hat doch einen O-Ring.
Ob da was ins Gewinde geht sollte eigentlich egal sein, weil es ja nicht am O_Ring im Deckel vorbeikommen kann.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (2. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

War gerade die halbe Nacht beschäftigt um genau diesen Fehler bei mir zu korrigieren.
Dichtungsring war verschoben. Musste auch ewig suchen bis ich gefunden hab wo überhaupt genau das Wasser austritt. Waren auch immer nur paar Tropfen. Hoffe ist jetzt besser. Kurze Prüfung war schonmal vielversprechend.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde den AGB ausbauen und den Ring korrekt hinlegen. Wenns nicht hilft versuch es mit einem neuen O-Ring. Die letzte Variante wäre, ein neuer AGB zu verwenden.


----------



## Flo0110 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> War gerade die halbe Nacht beschäftigt um genau diesen Fehler bei mir zu korrigieren.
> Dichtungsring war verschoben. Musste auch ewig suchen bis ich gefunden hab wo überhaupt genau das Wasser austritt. Waren auch immer nur paar Tropfen. Hoffe ist jetzt besser. Kurze Prüfung war schonmal vielversprechend.
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde den AGB ausbauen und den Ring korrekt hinlegen. Wenns nicht hilft versuch es mit einem neuen O-Ring. Die letzte Variante wäre, ein neuer AGB zu verwenden.



super hinweis, danke dir. bei mir sind das auch immer nur ein paar tropfen. aber aus kaum tropfen wird ganz schnell mal ne komplet neubefüllung weils fehlt.  ich werd das ganze dann auch mal angehen


----------



## Flo0110 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung undicht*

und ich habe festgestellt, wenn ich den deckel vom "einfüllstutzen" geöffnet habe , dann tropft nix, oder zu mindest kaum was


----------

